# spare black switch boots



## mr.lumen (Aug 5, 2012)

is there anywhere to buy a set of assorted sized black rubber switch boots? the cheap chinese lights i buy to mod always come with ugly green or orange boots and they look so cheap. any help with with this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## yellow (Aug 6, 2012)

www.overready.com,

--> parts
--> --> tailcaps
--> --> ---> parts for McKlicky Kit

... black hard press


[edit] Sorry, thats not assorted ... [/edit]


----------



## somnambulated (Aug 6, 2012)

Lighthound has a bunch of different switch boots also


• Mobile post


----------



## mr.lumen (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks anyways. i need a large amount of different sizes 



yellow said:


> www.overready.com,
> 
> --> parts
> --> --> tailcaps
> ...


----------



## mr.lumen (Aug 6, 2012)

great! thanks they have a lot of cool accessories.



somnambulated said:


> Lighthound has a bunch of different switch boots also
> 
> 
> • Mobile post


----------



## somnambulated (Aug 7, 2012)

Word. It's very easy to make the free shipping mark 


• Mobile post


----------

